# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  1st Burst Cycle Blood Work

## BJJ

*BLOOD WORK*:
.................................................. ......................................*1st Week*...............*2nd Week*................*6 Weeks ex PCT*

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES: *5,3* mil/mmc [4 - 5,5].....................................*4,9*........................*5,15*........................*5,35*
LEUCOCYTES: *7,5* mila/mmc [4 - 9]..........................................*11,4*......................*8,7*.........................*7,7*
HEMOGLOBIN: *14,5* gr/dl [14 - 18]...........................................*13,9*......................*14,8*........................*14,7*
HEMATOCRIT: *43* % [42 - 52].................................................*40,9*......................*43,9*........................*46,5*
MCV: *83* femtol [82 - 98].................................................. ....*83,5*......................*85,2*........................*85*
MCH: *28* picogr. [27 - 31].................................................. ...*28,4*......................*28,7*........................*27,7*
MCHC: *33* gr/dl [32 - 36].................................................. ....*34*.........................*33,7*........................*33,3*
RDW: *15,7* % [11,6 - 16].................................................. ....*17,1*.................................................. .*15,5*
GRAN-NEUTROPHILS: *45* % [37 -80].........................................*61,9*......................*52,10*......................*49*
GRAN-EOSINOPHILS: *1,7* % [0 - 7]..........................................*2,3*........................*2,6*..........................*2*
GRAN-BASOPHILS: *1* % [0 - 2,5].............................................*0,9*........................*0,6*..........................*1,1*
LYMPHOCYTES: *48* % [10 - 50]..............................................*24,9*......................*35,9*........................*49*
MONOCYTES: *7,7* % [0 - 12].................................................*10*..........................*8,8*.........................*9*
PLATELETS: *165000* /mmc [150000 - 400000]..........................*210000*..................*246000*....................*299000*

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLYCEMIA (basal): *86* mg/dl [70 - 110].....................................*86*
QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,5* s..........................................*13,7*
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY: *75* % [70 - 130]................................*81,7*
INR: *1,3*.................................................. ...........................*1,1*
APTT: *27* s................................................. ........................*28,8*
FIBRINOGEN: *190* mg/dl [180 - 350]........................................*377,5*..................................................*333*
AZOTEMIA: *39* mg/dl [15 - 40]...............................................*41*.................................................. ....*40*
CREATININE: *1,1* mg/dl [0,8 - 1,3]..........................................*1,1*
HYPERURICEMIA: *6,7* mg/dl [3,5 - 7,2].....................................*5*
CHOLESTEROL TTL: *160* mg/dl [140 - 220]...............................*123*.................................................. ...*175*
CHOLESTEROL HDL: *41* mg/dl [>40]
INDEX RISK HDL: *4,1* [till 5]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *95* mg/dl [<150]............................................*59*
GAMMA (YGT): *39* u/ltr [15 - 85]............................................*31*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *77* u/ltr [50 - 136].............................*90*
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1* mg/dl [0,2 - 1].............................................*0,7*
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,27* mg/dl [0,05 - 0,3]................................*0,09*
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,69* mg/dl [till 0,7]..................................*0,61*
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *36* u/ltr [15 - 37].............................*41*.................................................. ....*35*
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *64* u/ltr [30 - 65]..............................*61*.................................................. ....*57*
FERRITIN: *40* ng/ml [24 - 336]................................................*44,1*
LIPASE: *175* u/ltr [73 - 393]..................................................*124*
AMYLASE: *80* u/ltr [25 - 115].................................................*52*
LDH: *168* u/ltr [100 - 190].................................................. ..*217*.................................................. ..*188*
CPK MB: *229* u/ltr [35 - 232]..................................................*980*.................................................. ..*777*
PROTIDES TTL: *7,9* gr/dl [6,4 - 8,2]........................................*7,3*
ALBUMIN: *61* % [51 - 63,3].................................................. .*54,8*
ALFA 1: *3,5* % [2,2 - 4,3].................................................. ...*4,6*.................................................. ...*4,1*
ALFA 2: *12* % [9,5 - 14].................................................. .....*13,6*
BETA: *12* % [10 - 14,5].................................................. .....*10,2*
GAMMA: *19* % [12 - 20].................................................. .....*16,8*
A/G RATIO: *1,49* [1,0 - 1,7]..................................................*1,21*
PSA: *0,71* ng/ml [till 4]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
TAS: *125* ui/ml [0 - 166]
VDRL: *negative* [negative]
CRP: *<0,2* mg/dl [<=0,9].................................................. .....*<0,2*
ESR: *7* mm/h [till 15].................................................. ..........*20*.................................................. ....*12*

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *649* mcg/l [300 - 650]
VITAMIN B12: *633* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *43* ng/ml [10 - 45]
SODIUM: *141* meq/l [136 - 145]..............................................*150*.................................................. ..*143*

*HORMONAL*
INSULIN : *5* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]................................................*4,88*
CORTISOL: *16,5* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]........................................*10,23*
TSH: *1,6* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]................................................*1,65*
FT3: *4,2* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7].................................................. ...*4,66*
FT4: *1,5* ng/dl [0,8 - 2].................................................. ......*1,17*
LH: *2,59* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]
DHT: *565* pg/ml [250 - 990]
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *7* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]...............................*55,9*.................................................. .*7,2*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *33* pg/ml [8 - 47]
SHBG: *27* pg/ml [13 - 71]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *31* pg/ml [<20 - 47]................................*30*..........................*57*.........................*35*
PROGESTERONE: *1,5* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]..................................*0,45*
PRL: *7,77* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]...............................................*12,2*.......................*3,27*.......................*6,39*
IGF-1: *450* ng/ml [96 - 494]..................................................*455*
HGH: *9,5* ng/ml [0 - 10].................................................. ......*63,3*

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*
APPEARANCE: *limpid* [limpid]
PH REACTION: *5,9* [5 - 6,5]
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1020* [1015 - 1028]
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [0 - 10]
HEMOGLOBIN: *none* [none]
GLUCOSE: *none* gr/litre [0 - 0,2]
KETONE BODIES: *none* [none]
UROBILINOGEN: *none* mg/dl [0 - 0,2]
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* [none]
NITRITE: *none* [none]

*BLOOD PRESSURE*:
Days.....................................*-6*...............*1*...............*8*...............*15*...............*22*...............*29*...............*35*...............*50*...............*70*

SYS (mmHg)............................*124*...........*116*............*137*...........*125*..............*129*.............*122*.............*130*.............*117*.............*140*
DIA (mmHg).............................*51*.............*44*.............*63*.............*47*................*47*...............*52*...............*49*...............*44*...............*38*
BPM.......................................*81*.............*86*.............*72*.............*79*................*69*...............*80*...............*82*...............*66*...............*75*

*HEMATOCRIT*:
Days.....................................*-6*...............*1*...............*8*...............*15*...............*22*...............*29*...............*35*...............*41*...............*70*

............................................*43*..............*40,9*..........*41,7*...........*43,9*............*44,7*.............*46*..............*47,2*.............*48,6*............*49,5*

----------


## Swifto

You using an AI?

BP's gone up a fair bit. Whats your resting 124/51?

HGH is intresting.

----------


## BJJ

> You using an AI? *Started the day after the bw, aromasin @ 12.5 e3.5d along with HCG @ 300 iu e3.5d. I also wonder why the estradiol is low!!!*
> 
> BP's gone up a fair bit. Whats your resting 124/51? *120/80*
> 
> HGH is intresting.
> *yes it is but unfortunately the IGF-1 is not!*


I am a bit worry about either the ESR and the Fibrinogen...

----------


## BJJ

Blood work updated.

In the front load period, the use of aspirin as precaution, lowered my hematocrit.
It is increasing back and hopefully it should reach 47, considering the amount of EPO used.

Also, the amount of exemestane I am using e3.5 days, seems to be enough to hold the estradiol to an acceptable level.

----------


## tjax03

> Blood work updated.
> 
> In the front load period, the use of aspirin as precaution, lowered my hematocrit.
> It is increasing back and hopefully it should reach 47, considering the amount of EPO used.
> 
> Also, the amount of exemestane I am using e3.5 days, seems to be enough to hold the estradiol to an acceptable level.


I apologize if you have already answered this in another post, but is your exemestane pharm grade or ugl/research grade?

----------


## BJJ

> I apologize if you have already answered this in another post, but is your exemestane pharm grade or ugl/research grade?


No need to apologize.
It is UGL.

----------


## BJJ

cycle over since december, finally updated

----------


## CMB

Nice.

----------

